
Atlanta Airport Blackout Exposes a Flaw in Backup Power Systems - chmaynard
https://www.wsj.com/articles/atlanta-airport-blackout-exposes-a-flaw-in-backup-power-systems-1513638388
======
chmaynard
“There is no excuse for lack of workable redundant power source. None!” wrote
former U.S. Transportation Secretary Anthony Foxx on twitter. He was stuck on
a Delta flight on the tarmac for about five hours, he tweeted.

------
smn1234
fascinating how in the 21st century we still don't learn from past mistakes
and from published industry best practice. What's so difficult? Pride of
owning some unique solution, knowledge management of past learnings, or
building for profit margins ?

